# Pax calls to request a tip return.



## metal_orion

So last night a lady requested Uber and when I arrive at the pick up location and wait there for more than 10 it minutes turns out I have to pick up his drunk brother. The guy seats on the front seat and I have to listen to his stupid stories so I just pretend to care what he has to say and I keep driving. 

When we arrive to the drop off location he tells me that if I can take him to another place after we drop off a keyboard he was carrying with him and he tells me he would pay me cash since he doesn't have an uber account so I agree. He makes me waste my time trying to contact the person he was supposedly going to meet at the place I was going to take him. At the end he wasn't able to contact him so I was not gonna make the other trip. 

After wasting my time he tells me to take him to the back entrance of the building that was in the alley. I take him there and I help him load out the keyboard, after that he hands in a $100 dollar tip. Sounds too good to be true right? Well after driving off that place a few minutes later I get a call from his sister telling me that his brother accidentally gave me a $100 dollar bill and if i could return it back and instead she'll give me $20.

Of course I wasn't gonna come back. Probably I would tell her to meet me at some place closer to my location and return it. Or what would you guys recommend doing in this case?


----------



## Eric K

Unfortunately if you don't she will probably report it to Uber as she paid cash for a trip.


----------



## RamzFanz

Not accept cash rides unless you want to be deactivated and have a lifetime of garnished wages after losing everything you own.

The $100? Happened to me once and I pointed it out. In the end, he gave me $60.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> Not accept cash rides unless you want to be deactivated and have a lifetime of garnished wages after losing everything you own.


_*ALMOST *__*NEVER*_ do I agree with the above quoted poster, but he is not off the mark, here.

On UberX, never run a trip off the application. You have no insurance coverage if you do.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

Nobody besides guys in mob movies tip $100 bills.


----------



## UberLou

No mam, I am sorry he only gave me a $10 bill.


----------



## Seastriper

I NEVER answer calls I CANCELED or calls I JUST LEFT... Dial 1-800-911-Uber if there is a problem... Never turns out good for the driver...!


----------



## iamkitkatbar

I never answer any calls unless I found something.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

I would keep the $100 as 'stupidity tax.'


----------



## Coachman

So a number of Uber drivers think it's okay to take advantage of a drunk to the tune of $100 but then they complain that the public doesn't have a very high opinion of them.


----------



## Seastriper

So a bartender who serves alcohol and gets tipped should then return it all in the morning when people change their mind because they drank too much...


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> _*ALMOST *__*NEVER*_ do I agree with the above quoted poster, but he is not off the mark, here.
> 
> On UberX, never run a trip off the application. You have no insurance coverage if you do.


Hell hath frozen over.


----------



## cleansafepolite

Coachman said:


> So a number of Uber drivers think it's okay to take advantage of a drunk to the tune of $100 but then they complain that the public doesn't have a very high opinion of them.







definately


----------



## Coachman

Seastriper said:


> So a bartender who serves alcohol and gets tipped should then return it all in the morning when people change their mind because they drank too much...


If a bartender got a $100 tip from a drunk and _a few minutes later _the drunk's sister came over and said _it was a mistake_, then yes, the bartender should give it back.

No one here has said you can't take tips from drunks.


----------



## Seastriper

"Should" give it back is one thing. If the brother came up to me and asked for it back "Yes, I would give it back", but that would be my choice. What is in my pocket after the conclusion of business is "my money" and is "my choice" to return it. That decision is mine though, someone else has the right to make "their own choice" in the matter.


----------



## Coachman

Seastriper said:


> "Should" give it back is one thing. If the brother came up to me and asked for it back "Yes, I would give it back", but that would be my choice. What is in my pocket after the conclusion of business is "my money" and is "my choice" to return it. That decision is mine though, someone else has the right to make "their own choice" in the matter.


If a customer accidentally hands you the wrong denomination bill, for a tip or otherwise, I don't think that's "your money."


----------



## Seastriper

Doesn't matter what "you" think or what "I" think... His story, his judgement and his decision...

I will agree to disagree...

Happy Ubering


----------



## chitownXdriver

$100 tip? What are you talking about? I didn't get any tip. I'm sorry but your drunk brother must be really confused


----------



## volksie

RamzFanz said:


> Not accept cash rides unless you want to be deactivated and have a lifetime of garnished wages after losing everything you own.
> 
> The $100? Happened to me once and I pointed it out. In the end, he gave me $60.


Hmm. Let's pretend you give cash rides to friends only, (new acquaintances can be friends), & no Uber app is involved! You'll have full coverage insurance for period 1,2, & 3 with a small deductible.
Uber is the bi-stander who walks past you while you're bleeding to death in the street. Quit being so afraid of Uber everyone!
If it makes you feel better, give the tip back.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

D Town said:


> There are 10 more waiting to take your place.


The only reason that they are "waiting" is that they have not yet made it to the Uber office for onboarding.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

metal_orion said:


> So last night a lady requested Uber and when I arrive at the pick up location and wait there for more than 10 it minutes turns out I have to pick up his drunk brother. The guy seats on the front seat and I have to listen to his stupid stories so I just pretend to care what he has to say and I keep driving.
> 
> When we arrive to the drop off location he tells me that if I can take him to another place after we drop off a keyboard he was carrying with him and he tells me he would pay me cash since he doesn't have an uber account so I agree. He makes me waste my time trying to contact the person he was supposedly going to meet at the place I was going to take him. At the end he wasn't able to contact him so I was not gonna make the other trip.
> 
> After wasting my time he tells me to take him to the back entrance of the building that was in the alley. I take him there and I help him load out the keyboard, after that he hands in a $100 dollar tip. Sounds too good to be true right? Well after driving off that place a few minutes later I get a call from his sister telling me that his brother accidentally gave me a $100 dollar bill and if i could return it back and instead she'll give me $20.
> 
> Of course I wasn't gonna come back. Probably I would tell her to meet me at some place closer to my location and return it. Or what would you guys recommend doing in this case?


One thing to consider, the woman requesting the uber was actually operating the app outside the user agreement she agreed to. Third party usage is not allowed according to the uber TOS.
Nor underage riders not accompanied by the adult account holder.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

metal_orion said:


> So last night a lady requested Uber and when I arrive at the pick up location and wait there for more than 10 it minutes turns out I have to pick up his drunk brother. The guy seats on the front seat and I have to listen to his stupid stories so I just pretend to care what he has to say and I keep driving.
> 
> When we arrive to the drop off location he tells me that if I can take him to another place after we drop off a keyboard he was carrying with him and he tells me he would pay me cash since he doesn't have an uber account so I agree. He makes me waste my time trying to contact the person he was supposedly going to meet at the place I was going to take him. At the end he wasn't able to contact him so I was not gonna make the other trip.
> 
> After wasting my time he tells me to take him to the back entrance of the building that was in the alley. I take him there and I help him load out the keyboard, after that he hands in a $100 dollar tip. Sounds too good to be true right? Well after driving off that place a few minutes later I get a call from his sister telling me that his brother accidentally gave me a $100 dollar bill and if i could return it back and instead she'll give me $20.
> 
> Of course I wasn't gonna come back. Probably I would tell her to meet me at some place closer to my location and return it. Or what would you guys recommend doing in this case?


Once the original trip was ended that business was done, that rider account paid the fare. Whatever it took place after that whether it be cash, charge, check, barter, is your business not Ubers. You are not an employee of Uber you are in fact an independent contractor.


----------



## SumGuy

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Nobody besides guys in mob movies tip $100 bills.


Well, I guess I have been driving uber in mob movies.


----------



## JimS

Uberduberdoo said:


> One thing to consider, the woman requesting the uber was actually operating the app outside the user agreement she agreed to. Third party usage is not allowed according to the uber TOS.
> Nor underage riders not accompanied by the adult account holder.


I think that's all been debunked.

Did Glados ever find the chapter and verse?


----------



## Uberduberdoo

JimS said:


> I think that's all been debunked.
> 
> Did Glados ever find the chapter and verse?


*TERMS AND CONDITIONS*
Last Updated: April 8, 2015
*USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity.


----------



## JimS

8 months is so old in Uberville.


----------



## berserk42

Don't answer the phone next time.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Oh..., well I haven't seen any updated version. Until I do, I will continue to cancel no show and get the $4 fee when I show up for pick up and find the pax to be someone other than the account holder whom requested my services and or an under age pax regardless of the fact that under age person is the account holder.
If a driver picks up an underage girl, drives her to her requested destination, and this girl is subsequently found missing or worse......... this senerio is one I'd rather not be linked to.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

*TERMS AND CONDITIONS*
In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity.
Excuse me sir, you don't look like Donna, may I see your ID? No? Cancel no show, $4 fee


----------



## JimS

I'll stand corrected. Looks like glados doesn't have any meat behind his statement.


----------



## XUberMike

So I went to Las Vegas, got drunk (on booze they served me mind you) bet $10 (well in fact it was a $100) on a hand of blackjack and and sadly lost. My brother kindly informs the pit boss that I bet a $100 in error and that I only wanted to bet $10.

My question is does the casino give me my $90.00 back?

I'm sure a lot of folks have done a lot of stupid things while drunk and losing a $100 (well not really losing it) would end up being one of the cheapest best outcomes ever.

I have to drive paranoid constantly looking out for drunks on the road that may kill me and my passenger's, now I also have to return a tip that a 3rd. Party said was given to me in error.

I don't think so...

BTW I don't drink


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uberduberdoo said:


> *TERMS AND CONDITIONS*
> Last Updated: April 8, 2015
> *USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
> You may not authorize third parties to use your Account.


What falls under the definitions of "Authorising third parties to use my account"?

If I give my user name and password to someone who logs on and orders Uber, that would fit, without question.

If I log on while at my regular job, order Uber for GF who is at my house to go to the doctor, am I "authorising a third party" to "use my account"? I logged on, logged on to my telephone and made the order. I used my account to arrange transportation for someone. If I told GF my password and user ID and she ordered Uber, that would be "authorising a third party". My submitting the order would not necessarily do that.



Uberduberdoo said:


> If a driver picks up an underage girl, drives her to her requested destination, and this girl is subsequently found missing or worse......... this senerio is one I'd rather not be linked to.


As a former official of a cab company, I can assure you that you do not want any involvement in any capacity with such an incident. More than once, one of my drivers did similar to, or exactly what you described. Even worse is a situation where the male driver picks up an underaged female, transports her somewhere other than where she asks to go or is supposed to go. D.C. Taxicab Commission rule making does allow drivers to accept a passenger twelve or older and that passenger is considered responsible for himself. The driver may accept or refuse someone under twelve, but if he accepts, he is responsible until he renders said passenger under twelve to an adult.

Even if the passenger is over twelve, if the passenger goes missing, there is always trouble. If the parents to alert the Fourth Estate, you can expect visits to the office.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

SumGuy said:


> Well, I guess I have been driving uber in mob movies.


Lol. How many $100 tips have u gotten?


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Another Uber Driver said:


> What falls under the definitions of "Authorising third parties to use my account"?
> 
> If I give my user name and password to someone who logs on and orders Uber, that would fit, without question.
> 
> If I log on while at my regular job, order Uber for GF who is at my house to go to the doctor, am I "authorising a third party" to "use my account"? I logged on, logged on to my telephone and made the order. I used my account to arrange transportation for someone. If I told GF my password and user ID and she ordered Uber, that would be "authorising a third party". My submitting the order would not necessarily do that.


You make a valid point and I have also wrestled with the wordage and the true legal definition of such. I see it as this; Your GF is a third party. You call for an Uber to pick her up. TOS states You may not authorize third parties to use your Account. She in fact is using your account by taking the ride. You argue that you were the one ordering the use for her. Therefore you are authorizing third party usage.
If the driver looks at the waybill, it clearly shows the name of the passenger as the account holder and the insured. Your GF's name is not there nor is she insured.
Always side with caution when the is no clear definition. Cancel no show 4$ fee


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uberduberdoo said:


> You make a valid point and I have also wrestled with the wordage and the true legal definition of such.
> 
> I see it as this; Your GF is a third party.
> 
> You call for an Uber to pick her up.
> 
> TOS states You may not authorize third parties to use your Account. She in fact is using your account by taking the ride.
> 
> You argue that you were the one ordering the use for her.
> 
> Therefore you are authorizing third party usage.
> 
> If the driver looks at the waybill, it clearly shows the name of the passenger as the account holder and the insured. Your GF's name is not there nor is she insured.
> 
> Always side with caution when the is no clear definition. Cancel no show 4$ fee


I wonder how Uber looks at it. It would surprise me if Uber did not expect that some guy might use his account to have his GF picked up and brought to him. In the cab business, often a guy will call for a cab to his GF's address to pick her up and carry her to him.

GF is a third party.

I call for the pick up, not her.

Is she using the account to take the ride? What does Uber state about that? I am using the account to send the ride, but is she using the account or merely benefitting from my use of it?

I do not argue that I am ordering "the use" for her. I argue that I am ordering a ride, paying for it, she merely benefits from my use.

Thus, am I truly "authorising third party usage".

This is one thing that has bothered us in the cab business for years. Sadly, here, the regulators refuse to clarify anything. I suspect that they need the leeway to go after a driver or company, so they do not want to commit themselves to anything that might limit their ability to inflict harm on a driver or company. The question is under whose control is the trip if the rider is not the one paying. Consider, if you will, these scenarios:

1. Hotel has a problem with a loud street person who has not had a bath in eighteen months. The hotel decides to dump their problem on a cab driver instead of calling the police, who are trained to deal with people like this. They do not want the street person "to have any trouble". They do not care if the cab driver has trouble. But, I stray. The hotel actually decides to pay the fare. They tell the driver to take the street person to____________. Two blocks into the trip, the street person wants to go somewhere else? Does the driver have to take him there, or does the driver have to take him to the place where the hotel paid him. To be sure, if the passenger wants to disembark, the driver can not detain him.

2. Hospital A has charge account with cab company. Hospital summons cab to transport indigent patient from Hospital A to Public Hospital. Five blocks into the trip, passenger does not want to go to Public Hospital, but wants to go home. The fare is about the same. Must the driver transport the patient to Public Hospital or must he transport home?

My view is that the driver must transport to where he is being paid to transport.

While this is not the same situation under discussion, it is parallel, which is why I mention it. I am mentioning it in hopes that it will contribute constructively to the discussion.

As long as I pay, and the passenger is at the pick up and goes to the entered destination, there should be no problem.

There is little difference if I summon the Uber to my home, put GF into it and tell the driver to transport GF to the doctor. I would, of course, make sure that I had entered the address of the doctor's office.

Uber should issue some clarifications on this.

GF does not get ride. Four dollar charge appears on my bill. I protest to Uber. Uber always finds in favour of user. I get four dollars credited back to my account. Driver gets four dollars deducted from his pay statement. Driver winds up wasting his time. Driver would have been better off transporting passenger.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

First, we have to acknowledge the fact that a taxi cab company is far different than Uber. And mainly because of 
Insurance. And I think these third party rules are do to insurance. And perhaps they are not defined by Uber on purpose. 
In the hotel senerio if the passanger wants to go to different destination than what was prearranged, the driver should do it. The hotel has no ownership of that person or legally responsible. The hotel has given permission for the homeless guy to use the taxi at their expense. 
I think with the hospital scenario the fact that the indigent is a patient and therefore under the care of the hospital the driver would have to deliver that patient to said hospital B.
As far as uber reversing the rider no show fee from the driver, there would be trouble. The fact that the rider was not who they were supposed to be speaks for itself. Uber may eat the entire fee to placate the account holder. 
All said, Uber user agreements need to be more defined.


----------



## BDAWG

Keep it


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uberduberdoo said:


> First, we have to acknowledge the fact that a taxi cab company is far different than Uber.
> 
> And mainly because of Insurance.
> 
> And I think these third party rules are do to insurance.
> 
> And perhaps they are not defined by Uber on purpose.
> 
> In the hotel senerio if the passanger wants to go to different destination than what was prearranged, the driver should do it.
> 
> The hotel has no ownership of that person or legally responsible. The hotel has given permission for the homeless guy to use the taxi at their expense.
> 
> I think with the hospital scenario the fact that the indigent is a patient and therefore under the care of the hospital the driver would have to deliver that patient to said hospital B.
> 
> As far as uber reversing the rider no show fee from the driver, there would be trouble.
> 
> The fact that the rider was not who they were supposed to be speaks for itself.
> 
> Uber may eat the entire fee to placate the account holder.
> 
> All said, Uber user agreements need to be more defined.


Marry, Sirrah, UberX *ain't nothin' but no discount, underinsured, unregulated, unlicenced taxi company. If'n' yer' a-drivin' UberX, you ain't nothin but no cut rate, underinsured, unregulated, unlicenced taxi driver.
*
The insurance is different, true.

Insurance would have nothing to do with any third party rules, in this case. In the United States of America, the insurer insures the vehicle, not the driver, not the passenger.

I am in agreement that Uber deliberately does not define anything. If it did, such a definition could be used against it.

Not necessarily. As the driver accepts money from the hotel, the implied contract is between the driver and the hotel for the purpose of transporting someone or something designated by the hotel to a designated place. In reality, it is unlikely that the hotel would care where the street person goes, as long as he does not go back to the hotel.

I would agree on the hospital, but again, as there is not only an implied contract, but there is a physical one between the cab company and the hospital that authorises the hospital to pay the drivers with the cab chit. This would obtain whether the drivers are affiliated with the cab company by contract or if the drivers were actually employees of the cab company.

The driver would protest, to be sure, but Uber might persist in its course. Having outsourced CSRs is tantamount to a guarantee that the driver's complaint will get nowhere.

It does nothing of the kind. Who determines who is what is supposed to be?

Uber may, indeed, eat the fee, but that does not happen as often as it used to.

Indeed, Uber user agreements do need more definition.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Another Uber Driver said:


> The driver would protest, to be sure, but Uber might persist in its course. Having outsourced CSRs is tantamount to a guarantee that the driver's complaint will get nowhere.


I had a ride I canceled on upon pickup. It was less than a 5 minute wait. The passenger was a 13 year old girl. (Cancel other). I sent email to partner support demanding the cancelation fee reason being passenger under age. A few days later I got the fee.


----------



## priusguy

metal_orion said:


> So last night a lady requested Uber and when I arrive at the pick up location and wait there for more than 10 it minutes turns out I have to pick up his drunk brother. The guy seats on the front seat and I have to listen to his stupid stories so I just pretend to care what he has to say and I keep driving.
> 
> When we arrive to the drop off location he tells me that if I can take him to another place after we drop off a keyboard he was carrying with him and he tells me he would pay me cash since he doesn't have an uber account so I agree. He makes me waste my time trying to contact the person he was supposedly going to meet at the place I was going to take him. At the end he wasn't able to contact him so I was not gonna make the other trip.
> 
> After wasting my time he tells me to take him to the back entrance of the building that was in the alley. I take him there and I help him load out the keyboard, after that he hands in a $100 dollar tip. Sounds too good to be true right? Well after driving off that place a few minutes later I get a call from his sister telling me that his brother accidentally gave me a $100 dollar bill and if i could return it back and instead she'll give me $20.
> 
> Of course I wasn't gonna come back. Probably I would tell her to meet me at some place closer to my location and return it. Or what would you guys recommend doing in this case?


Just deny everything what money?


----------



## JimS

I keep seeing here where the person ordering the Uber "authorizes" a third party, but I don't see in the current Uber policy where the account holder actually has the right to authorize that person.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uberduberdoo said:


> The passenger was a 13 year old girl. (Cancel other). I sent email to partner support demanding the cancelation fee reason being passenger under age. A few days later I got the fee.


You were fortunate, then. I have read more than a few comments on these boards that stated that a driver deserving of his cancellation fee did not get it. My stating "deserving" assumes that the whole thing went down as the poster stated. I have been [posterior violated] out of a cancellation fee twice. When I sent the e-Mails to the outsourced CSRs, I got nothing in replay but nonsense--until they stopped replying at all, that is.


----------



## sidewazzz

I wouldn't even respond. you don't accidentally hand out a hundo


----------



## Dan Dixon

XUberMike said:


> So I went to Las Vegas, got drunk (on booze they served me mind you) bet $10 (well in fact it was a $100) on a hand of blackjack and and sadly lost. My brother kindly informs the pit boss that I bet a $100 in error and that I only wanted to bet $10.
> 
> My question is does the casino give me my $90.00 back?
> 
> I'm sure a lot of folks have done a lot of stupid things while drunk and losing a $100 (well not really losing it) would end up being one of the cheapest best outcomes ever.
> 
> I have to drive paranoid constantly looking out for drunks on the road that may kill me and my passenger's, now I also have to return a tip that a 3rd. Party said was given to me in error.
> 
> I don't think so...
> 
> BTW I don't drink


In the above scenario, the Casino would give your brother something, usually involving impromptu flying lessons, without an aircraft, but not the $90.00.


----------



## XUberMike

sidewazzz said:


> I wouldn't even respond. you don't accidentally hand out a hundo


I'm sorry he graciously gave me a $10 for making me wait, would you like me to return it?


----------



## Cou-ber

Keep it. Do you really care if they have a low opinion of you as a driver or of drivers in general? They'll still request us because they are more cheap than they are principled. Eff em. Too bad, too sad. Score one for us lowly drivers!!


----------



## garrobitoalado

Keep it...


----------



## PizzyP

XUberMike said:


> So I went to Las Vegas, got drunk (on booze they served me mind you) bet $10 (well in fact it was a $100) on a hand of blackjack and and sadly lost. My brother kindly informs the pit boss that I bet a $100 in error and that I only wanted to bet $10.
> 
> My question is does the casino give me my $90.00 back?
> 
> I'm sure a lot of folks have done a lot of stupid things while drunk and losing a $100 (well not really losing it) would end up being one of the cheapest best outcomes ever.
> 
> I have to drive paranoid constantly looking out for drunks on the road that may kill me and my passenger's, now I also have to return a tip that a 3rd. Party said was given to me in error.
> 
> I don't think so...
> 
> BTW I don't drink


Would you admit to the dealer that you had meant to only put down $10 if you had won? Casino says sorry it is what it is.


----------



## DieselkW

If someone called me and said they wanted to exchange a $100 bill I was holding for a $20 bill I can only imagine my response.

I'll get right on it. "Be right there, wait for me."


----------



## CCW

This is what I would do.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for contacting me! I love feedback. We are sorry but at this time we do not have a tip exchange service.
However here are some tips to avoid the trouble in the future:

- Check to make sure you give the desired amount of cash tip when exiting the vehicle
- Check to make sure you give the desired amount of credit card tip via driver's square device when exiting the vehicle

If I can help further, let me know! ^.~

CCW


----------



## Reese99

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Nobody besides guys in mob movies tip $100 bills.


Oh contraire.

Tonight I got $200 tip.

It happens.

As to the OP: IF you logged off after the first stop (off Uber), and agreed to drive the guy for whatever set price, you are NOT breaking any laws NOR could Uber sue you (and win).

Off the app, you're just a guy with a car. Anyone can give anyone a ride for cash (not on the Uber app).

Could someone sue you personally for a real or perceived damage while on that private trip?

Ofc. Anyone can sue anyone at anytime.

Would they win? Meh, depend on the specifics. Same as ANY passenger of ANY private car.

Now. SHOULD you agree to give a ride off-app? Ten's of thousands of Uber and Lyft drivers (and millions of other private citizens) do it every day.

I would consider two factors:

1) Your comfort with the pax and destination and situation.

2) What do you have to lose?

A) Your life? No different than pax w/Uber.

B) Your possessions not covered in a bankruptcy (most houses and cars [less debt, $3k equity] are protected assets, lest you have a house worth more than $250k, and at that they lean).

However.

1)/Uber can terminate your relationship, same as you can, for any reason they want.


----------



## UberLou

Reese99 said:


> Oh contraire.
> 
> Tonight I got $200 tip.
> 
> It happens.
> 
> As to the OP: IF you logged off after the first stop (off Uber), and agreed to drive the guy for whatever set price, you are NOT breaking any laws NOR could Uber sue you (and win).
> 
> Off the app, you're just a guy with a car. Anyone can give anyone a ride for cash (not on the Uber app).
> 
> Could someone sue you personally for a real or perceived damage while on that private trip?
> 
> Ofc. Anyone can sue anyone at anytime.
> 
> Would they win? Meh, depend on the specifics. Same as ANY passenger of ANY private car.
> 
> Now. SHOULD you agree to give a ride off-app? Ten's of thousands of Uber and Lyft drivers (and millions of other private citizens) do it every day.
> 
> I would consider two factors:
> 
> 1) Your comfort with the pax and destination and situation.
> 
> 2) What do you have to lose?
> 
> A) Your life? No different than pax w/Uber.
> 
> B) Your possessions not covered in a bankruptcy (most houses and cars [less debt, $3k equity] are protected assets, lest you have a house worth more than $250k, and at that they lean).
> 
> However.
> 
> 1)/Uber can terminate your relationship, same as you can, for any reason they want.


You do realize there are a number of cities that have strict taxi rules? If you are not a registered taxi you will get ticketed and towed for accepting cash rides. Uber may not be able to do anything but Johnny Law most definitely will.

Google Uber drivers cash rides


----------



## Reese99

Couldn't speak to that, never TT or met anyone who was ticketed, much less towed, in a private, non-commercial vehicle for giving his buddy a ride for cash...

..no wait. That's Rideshare!

And one NEEDNT be under contract with Uber to give Rideshare rides.

I do know I wouldn't pick up a rider waving me down. I do know that's a violation of the taxi laws in many cities.

And NYC is its own can of worms.

But in the majority of cities, you MAY MOST CERTAINLY operate your own Rideshare outfit. Uber and Lyft have no legal monopoly on Rideshare 

ADDITION: I might also add that in MOST situations YOU as the Rideshare driver hold any required city license, and YOU as the driver file your own individual taxes.

Not Uber. Or Lyft. Or any other company. You are indeed self employed.


----------



## UberLou

Reese99 said:


> Couldn't speak to that, never TT or met anyone who was ticketed, much less towed, in a private, non-commercial vehicle for giving his buddy a ride for cash...
> 
> ..no wait. That's Rideshare!
> 
> And one NEEDNT be under contract with Uber to give Rideshare rides.
> 
> I do know I wouldn't pick up a rider waving me down. I do know that's a violation of the taxi laws in many cities.
> 
> And NYC is its own can of worms.
> 
> But in the majority of cities, you MAY MOST CERTAINLY operate your own Rideshare outfit. Uber and Lyft have no legal monopoly on Rideshare
> 
> ADDITION: I might also add that in MOST situations YOU as the Rideshare driver hold any required city license, and YOU as the driver file your own individual taxes.
> 
> Not Uber. Or Lyft. Or any other company. You are indeed self employed.


Good luck with that.


----------



## wk1102

metal_orion said:


> So last night a lady requested Uber and when I arrive at the pick up location and wait there for more than 10 it minutes turns out I have to pick up his drunk brother. The guy seats on the front seat and I have to listen to his stupid stories so I just pretend to care what he has to say and I keep driving.
> 
> When we arrive to the drop off location he tells me that if I can take him to another place after we drop off a keyboard he was carrying with him and he tells me he would pay me cash since he doesn't have an uber account so I agree. He makes me waste my time trying to contact the person he was supposedly going to meet at the place I was going to take him. At the end he wasn't able to contact him so I was not gonna make the other trip.
> 
> After wasting my time he tells me to take him to the back entrance of the building that was in the alley. I take him there and I help him load out the keyboard, after that he hands in a $100 dollar tip. Sounds too good to be true right? Well after driving off that place a few minutes later I get a call from his sister telling me that his brother accidentally gave me a $100 dollar bill and if i could return it back and instead she'll give me $20.
> 
> Of course I wasn't gonna come back. Probably I would tell her to meet me at some place closer to my location and return it. Or what would you guys recommend doing in this case?


So... what did you do?

I could make an argument for keeping it or returning it, I, assuming I believed her, probably would have returned it. I would have broken it 1st and handed her $80.


----------



## berserk42

The license to operate, which every company must have (meaning taxi dispatch company, TNC company that operates the actual network, etc) in Seattle area is literally tens of thousands of dollars per year. The for hire permit, which every driver must have, is only a couple hundred per year. So definitely not workable in Seattle.


----------



## thehappytypist

I haven't read the entire thread, I gotta run in a minute, so forgive me if this has already been said. Odds are you're going to lose that fare, which probably wasn't much to begin with. But hey, $100. Just be careful of that sort of thing in the future, Uber doesn't give you many chances when it comes to cash exchanges.


----------



## Curmudg

thehappytypist said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, I gotta run in a minute, so forgive me if this has already been said. Odds are you're going to lose that fare, which probably wasn't much to begin with. But hey, $100. Just be careful of that sort of thing in the future, Uber doesn't give you many chances when it comes to cash exchanges.


If you are not on the Uber App when giving the ride, how do they have interest if you are giving rides off the platform? Can they drop you for driving Lyft? Bigger issue is not having insurance, but that's between you and your personal insurance carrier. When you turn the app off, Uber has no relationship with you or your riders, seems to me...


----------



## wk1102

Curmudg said:


> If you are not on the Uber App when giving the ride, how do they have interest if you are giving rides off the platform? Can they drop you for driving Lyft? Bigger issue is not having insurance, but that's between you and your personal insurance carrier. When you turn the app off, Uber has no relationship with you or your riders, seems to me...





Curmudg said:


> If you are not on the Uber App when giving the ride, how do they have interest if you are giving rides off the platform? Can they drop you for driving Lyft? Bigger issue is not having insurance, but that's between you and your personal insurance carrier. When you turn the app off, Uber has no relationship with you or your riders, seems to me...


They don't really need a reason to deactivate you. If you are taking cash rides from someone you connected with through the app, they most certainly will view this as you stealing business from them.


----------



## everythingsuber

wk1102 said:


> They don't really need a reason to deactivate you. If you are taking cash rides from someone you connected with through the app, they most certainly will view this as you stealing business from them.


Intellectual copyright is what falls under I suspect.


----------



## Harley1

everythingsuber said:


> Intellectual copyright is what falls under I suspect.


thanks - interesting


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

metal_orion said:


> So last night a lady requested Uber and when I arrive at the pick up location and wait there for more than 10 it minutes turns out I have to pick up his drunk brother. The guy seats on the front seat and I have to listen to his stupid stories so I just pretend to care what he has to say and I keep driving.
> 
> When we arrive to the drop off location he tells me that if I can take him to another place after we drop off a keyboard he was carrying with him and he tells me he would pay me cash since he doesn't have an uber account so I agree. He makes me waste my time trying to contact the person he was supposedly going to meet at the place I was going to take him. At the end he wasn't able to contact him so I was not gonna make the other trip.
> 
> After wasting my time he tells me to take him to the back entrance of the building that was in the alley. I take him there and I help him load out the keyboard, after that he hands in a $100 dollar tip. Sounds too good to be true right? Well after driving off that place a few minutes later I get a call from his sister telling me that his brother accidentally gave me a $100 dollar bill and if i could return it back and instead she'll give me $20.
> 
> Of course I wasn't gonna come back. Probably I would tell her to meet me at some place closer to my location and return it. Or what would you guys recommend doing in this case?


you agreed to cash for a trip off app?

You need to delete your app, hang up your trade dress and go to work for a taxi company where that is legal...guys like you make us look bad....knock it the hell off


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UberPartnerDennis said:


> you agreed to cash for a trip off app?
> 
> You need to delete your app, hang up your trade dress and go to work for a taxi company where that is legal...guys like you make us look bad....knock it the hell off


I can understand why you wouldn't want to arrange your own trips yourself, and that the Uber company isn't happy about being kept out of the loop, but I don't see how it makes uber partners "look bad". If I get a ride out to the airport, and get the cell of the uber partner so I can call him directly from the terminal upon my return, who is really harmed?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can understand why you wouldn't want to arrange your own trips yourself, and that the Uber company isn't happy about being kept out of the loop, but I don't see how it makes uber partners "look bad". If I get a ride out to the airport, and get the cell of the uber partner so I can call him directly from the terminal upon my return, who is really harmed?


Its illegal dude....that is really all I needed to say....not only that, you arent insured on the trip even though you may have rideshare coverage through your insurance carrier....unless you are licensed as a taxi it is ILLEGAL to take cash for a trip off app.

When you get arrested and your car impounded you will understand where I am coming from

Looking bad means there are drivers who follow the law...and when we refuse these trips passengers get upset with us and say well another driver did it


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Its illegal dude....that is really all I needed to say....not only that, you arent insured on the trip even though you may have rideshare coverage through your insurance carrier....unless you are licensed as a taxi it is ILLEGAL to take cash for a trip off app.
> 
> When you get arrested and your car impounded you will understand where I am coming from
> 
> Looking bad means there are drivers who follow the law...and when we refuse these trips passengers get upset with us and say well another driver did it


Maybe in other cities and towns, they might arrest you or impound your car for jitneying (which is technically illegal, as you correctly point out), but the police have always turned a blind eye to it here in Pittsburgh. Jitney stations openly operate, men will solicit trips right at the bus station and grocery stores for folks needing a ride.

If someone "gets upset" with you because you turn down the business, why sweat it? Its not like you are going to see him again.


----------



## D Town

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Nobody besides guys in mob movies tip $100 bills.


I wasn't driving but I HAVE gotten two different $100 tips in my bouncer days. In both cases I wasn't doing anything except standing there when they approached me, shoved money in my hand, told me to enjoy myself or to have a good time on them and left. One would think they'd spend it on the women but I wasn't going to fight someone literally handing me cash nor was I going to question it too hard. If they had been falling down drunk I wouldn't have taken it but these guys were not. Hey, some times people just wanna share the happy and you just happen to be in the right place when the mood strikes.


----------



## cleve216land

People who continue to drive for uber are idiots! !!


----------



## chitownXdriver

cleve216land said:


> People who continue to drive for uber are idiots! !!


You sir, are an idiot for making such an idiotic and ignorant statement


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I would have said "Could you please hold on a minute?" Then after I finished my laughing fit, I would have said "Tips aren't refundable.".


----------



## JMBF831

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Nobody besides guys in mob movies tip $100 bills.


Word!

I am a 4.90 with over 2,300 trips and the best tip I ever got (not complaining) was $20


----------



## MrZimmer

Another Uber Driver said:


> _*ALMOST *__*NEVER*_ do I agree with the above quoted poster, but he is not off the mark, here.
> 
> On UberX, never run a trip off the application. You have no insurance coverage if you do.


But we can negotiate a cash charge above and beyond what is charged by Uber can't we? So if someone wants me to take them to a town 1.5 hours south I can offer to accept only if they pay an additional agreed upon amount up front in cash.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

MrZimmer said:


> But we can negotiate a cash charge above and beyond what is charged by Uber can't we


If there are two things that Uber hates, it is telephones and cash.

Here is the scenario that goes south:

You agree to take customer from Bloomington to Evansville for an extra cash incentive while the Uber application is on. You make clear to customer that he will pay what Uber charges in addition to whatever cash incentive you dictate. Customer agrees. You take customer there while Uber application is still on. Uber charges customer account according to geospatial device on telephone/application. Customer complains to Uber that you 
demanded: a) cash and b) an amount above the established fare in cash. Uber de-activates you. You protest that customer agreed to it up front, that destination is out of market, and whatever else. Uber ignores you. De-activation stands.


----------



## MrZimmer

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber de-activates you. You protest that customer agreed to it up front, that destination is out of market, and whatever else. Uber ignores you. De-activation stands.


Typical. At this point, after all of the rate cuts and other stunts they have pulled, if Uber were to do that then I would not shed any tears, so I would take chance if the opportunity presented itself. Thanks for your response.


----------



## DieselkW

Another Uber Driver said:


> Customer complains to Uber that you
> demanded: a) cash and b) an amount above the established fare in cash. Uber de-activates you. You protest


....

No, you do not protest. You deny. You tell them that you did not accept any cash from that lying bastard of a passenger just trying to get a free long distance ride. You tell Uber that you were a good little Uber scout, you accept all fares, and do not accept any tips at all from anyone unless they insist, and that's very very rare.

Once you "protest": "but but but..." you're doomed.

As far as Uber is concerned, what happens in my car is my own business. If they want to insert themselves further into my business, I'll take a salary and a medical plan instead of their 1099.


----------



## MrZimmer

DieselkW said:


> ....
> 
> No, you do not protest. You deny.


Ha ha...we would be likely to get the same results.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

DieselkW said:


> ....
> 
> No, you do not protest. You deny. Once you "protest": "but but but..." you're doomed.
> 
> As far as Uber is concerned, what happens in my car is my own business. If they want to insert themselves further into my business, I'll take a salary and a medical plan instead of their 1099.


^^^^^^^^^^Never m ind the first part, he just answered it for me \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



MrZimmer said:


> Ha ha...we would be likely to get the same results.


I do not disagree with DieselkW on the second quoted sentence, but he can protest, assert, deny all that he will, if Uber decides that he demanded cash from a user on a trip accepted through the Uber application, it can de-activate him.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Just went back to the strip club and got a couple thousand back that I had tipped over the years while drunk. They were very understanding.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Nobody besides guys in mob movies tip $100 bills.


I got a $100 tip a few weeks ago.. from an exotic car business owner.


----------



## uberist

Somethings shady, sounds like the sisters trying to profit $80.00

I don't agree with taking advantage of drunks, but until the person that gave you the cash asks for it back it's yours. To do with what you want

Besides, you completed the uber trip, made a new friend and agree'd to help him out, you already said He did not have a uber account so after you completed the trip it was just a deal between you and another private citizen.


----------

